# Mp40 - looking for information.



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone have a newer mp40? Can u pm me please. 

Thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I own MP10's!! Same deal really except for the strength


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I own MP10's!! Same deal really except for the strength


its the MP40 i'll looking for, the 10 won't do.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Should of been clear, I'm not looking to buy one just want to ask a question for the owner of a newer onea.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

whats your question?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have some. whats up?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Iz has one


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Who doesn't have one???


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

anyone have spare parts for a wet side? Vortech wants an arm and a leg to ship. Any LFS that carry spare parts?

Thanks.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Ask a local Echotech vendor if they can order for you. That might work.


----------

